# My new bow press



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

That's the fine looking press. All my parts should be in next week.


----------



## mailman (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

Very sweet...Where are you getting the wheel from? I lost that thread... Very clean welds. Mine will look like I used bubble gum to stick it together.


----------



## BruceG (Dec 30, 2010)

centershotrob,They have them at grizzly.com.I wonder where ar&bow got the fingers from I would not mind making a press myself.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

BruceG said:


> centershotrob,They have them at grizzly.com.I wonder where ar&bow got the fingers from I would not mind making a press myself.


I got the fingers from a gentleman on here who used to make them. I got lucky and bought 6 of his last 8 he had.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks good! Are your fingers steel or aluminum?


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

wow that looks like mine lol good job
I still need to get springs for my fingers, but for now I am using rubber bands to keep tension on them, works good
need a finger so I can cut it down for bows with draw stops if anyone has one they want to part with


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

How much you got in it? $$$$


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

Very sweet looking press.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am really liking it a lot.



jrdrees said:


> Looks good! Are your fingers steel or aluminum?


They are steel



Green Monster said:


> How much you got in it? $$$$


I have just about $200 into it. I didn't have any scrap around so I had to buy everything. The fingers were a bit pricey also especially since I bought 6 of them.


----------



## BruceG (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome job and great welding.


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

BruceG said:


> centershotrob,They have them at grizzly.com.I wonder where ar&bow got the fingers from I would not mind making a press myself.


Thank you BruceG


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice workmanship. I'm always impress as my home made stuff always looks home made.


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am looking for a cap for the end of the 1 3/4 piece of steel for mine , anyone know where to pick one up at. BTW the press looks good.


----------



## Team4STA (Jul 12, 2010)

My brother orders them all the time...I'll ask where he gets them.


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks great man, like the strother too.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

AR&BOW said:


> Thanks to Gunner and the DIY forum I was able to make this press. I still need to come up with a spring or foam rubber to go under the fingers to keep them up, but that will come. Here she is:





GTO63 said:


> wow that looks like mine lol good job
> I still need to get springs for my fingers, but for now I am using rubber bands to keep tension on them, works good
> need a finger so I can cut it down for bows with draw stops if anyone has one they want to part with



Them are some buttes Clark.


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

I have fingers but they are pricy. More than I have seen them on here for before. Drilled and tapped $78.00 and that is my cost. I have a guy who cuts them on his water table out of 1/2" steel. They are very nice but cost more than I thought they would. If you want a set PM Me and I will get them for you. Again sorry for the price but thats what he is charging me.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

GTO63 said:


> wow that looks like mine lol good job
> I still need to get springs for my fingers, but for now I am using rubber bands to keep tension on them, works good
> need a finger so I can cut it down for bows with draw stops if anyone has one they want to part with


I tried the rubber bands and they worked for a while, but kept breaking so I bought two 1/4" by 4" springs and hooked the two ends of one spring around the threaded adjustment screws on the fingers. My press was built so that the fingers tube slid over another tube and was locked down with a threaded knob. I passed the spring under this knob and it keeps perfect tension on the fingers.
Since your press's fingers are attached to a "fixed" tube you could just run a self tapping screw into the tube to pass the spring around!
This works better than the flat "spring steel" plate under the fingers.....for me anyway!!!


----------



## tllhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the same problem of the fingers falling forward. I took a 6" bungee and wrapped it around the center "fixed" support, around the square tube and back around and hooked each end on one adjustment screw. Works great, holds the fingers upright and still allows for adjustment.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

tllhunter said:


> I had the same problem of the fingers falling forward. I took a 6" bungee and wrapped it around the center "fixed" support, around the square tube and back around and hooked each end on one adjustment screw. Works great, holds the fingers upright and still allows for adjustment.


That is a good idea too, if you don't have a knob or screw to pass the screw under! Archers helping archers again!!!


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

View attachment 1029266



Try this, take a spring and hook it to the top screw and use a self tapping screw on the bottom, my fingers are still easy to slide but wont move forward at all.


----------



## swalls (Jan 11, 2010)

*press springs*

I built 3 linar presses I made home springs from banding material bends easy and retains sping , you can either weld them on or bend a 90 deg. on end and use small screw.Look at factory press they look factory,all 3 presses in use for over a year 2 in archery shops,no broken springs yet.


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Great work! Did you do the welding yourself? I can work wood and build a decent bow but I cant lay a good weld to save my life.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

lc12 said:


> I tried the rubber bands and they worked for a while, but kept breaking so I bought two 1/4" by 4" springs and hooked the two ends of one spring around the threaded adjustment screws on the fingers. My press was built so that the fingers tube slid over another tube and was locked down with a threaded knob. I passed the spring under this knob and it keeps perfect tension on the fingers.
> Since your press's fingers are attached to a "fixed" tube you could just run a self tapping screw into the tube to pass the spring around!
> This works better than the flat "spring steel" plate under the fingers.....for me anyway!!!


Thank you, thats what I will do


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

I want one !!!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

tllhunter said:


> I had the same problem of the fingers falling forward. I took a 6" bungee and wrapped it around the center "fixed" support, around the square tube and back around and hooked each end on one adjustment screw. Works great, holds the fingers upright and still allows for adjustment.


Thats what I have done now and it works great.



swalls said:


> I built 3 linar presses I made home springs from banding material bends easy and retains sping , you can either weld them on or bend a 90 deg. on end and use small screw.Look at factory press they look factory,all 3 presses in use for over a year 2 in archery shops,no broken springs yet.


:doh: I never even though of banding material. I am using the 6" bungees now and they work great, but I may just experiment with banding material. . . . thanks for the tip.



SavageBows said:


> Great work! Did you do the welding yourself? I can work wood and build a decent bow but I cant lay a good weld to save my life.


Yes I did. Never had any training for welding and taught myself when I built several climbing sticks a few years ago. I even had to borrow the small welder from a buddy.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

How do those fingers hold the bow????.Will the bow not pop up when pressed.I see most of them on here are sloped at the top.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> How do those fingers hold the bow????.Will the bow not pop up when pressed.I see most of them on here are sloped at the top.


Only one finger on each end is cut. This is done because the bow has a draw stop on each cam. With these cut off fingers I do not have to remove and reset the DSs anytime it is pressed. This is the same as is done on the LCA press also.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Feb 26, 2007)

Does someone have documentation for the full parts list of this particular setup?


----------

